# Emergency Oxygen Onboard



## 36Hatt (Feb 8, 2012)

Just curious how many people carry an oxygen kit onboard in case of emergencies.

I know that there is a prescription required to have tanks filled, and wanted to know how the prescription should be written.

I picked up a kit this week and wanted to have the tanks filled. I have been through the oxygen administration course when I took the the last couple of first responder courses.

Just looking for some insight on the prescription.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I carry 58 cf in the form of 2 deco bottles. No perscription. Advanced nitrox class.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Take em to a dive shop for fills. If you have O2 admin cert, should be no problem.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I had the DAN course and I had a tank filled without prescription at one of the dive shops. If you are offshore with some older folks, probably not a bad thing to have.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

If you dive regularly, you should take the o2 provider course and have a kit on the boat with you..MBT can get you set on that track and with gear.. The first step in most all scuba diving emergencies is to provide pure o2..... best to also be prepared for both a conscious and/or unconscious diver with the mask/regulator... as a deco diver, I always keep at least a 40cf of pure o2 on the boat... good luck and of course get properly trained... the life of you or your dive buddy may depend on it...


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

If you have the O2 cert we'll fill them for you at MBT. If you need the cert we can do that too.


----------



## 36Hatt (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks all,

I guess in the scheme of things, I am "older folk", but was more concerned about possible diving emergencies. 

I am still in Illinois, and will check with the local dive shop. They do nitrox, but didn't mention anything about filling the 02 tanks when I asked them about it.

Worst case, I wait until our next trip to the gulf and work with MBT to get it done.

Thanks again,

Blaine


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

Just in case you have trouble getting to MBT, check out Dive Pros. Great idea carrying O2. Goodluck and I hope you never have to use it...


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I carry a DAN O2 kit with two tanks on our boat. Our rebreathers can also administer O2 in a pinch, provided the victim is conscious and breathing on their own.


----------

